# Cheesecakes



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

What flavor cheesecakes do you all like the best?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

my personal fave is a Chai cheesecake. you can find the recipe on epicurious.com


----------



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

I just love cheesecake....:lips: 

A really good plain cheesecake, without the lemon flavor. I hate biting into what looks like a plain cheesecake and having it taste like lemon. Now, if it's supposed to be a "Lemon Cheesecake".....I'll like it:roll:....I know, strange.

I make a really good German Chocolate Cheesecake and a tasty, rich Peanut Butter Cheesecake.....yum!

Oh! almost forgot...Pumpkin Cheesecake of course!


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I've found that as I'm getting older I'm enjoying nice tangy flavours to cut the richness of something like cheesecake or chocolate.

A nice lemon, lime, kumquat or fresh berry cheesecake hits the spot these days. Chocolate and cheesecake for me needs to be really good or it overwhelms me quickly.


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

i love peanut butter chocolate chip cheesecake. i made one with the cheesecake customizer on creamcheese.com. u can make ur own personal cheesecake with it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

My two favorites are _crostata ricotta_ with pine nuts, candied citron and a _pasta frolio_ crust; and a classic "New York" cheesecake with vanilla and lemon zest, a splash of _triple sec_, in a hazel nut/ vanilla wafer crust.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

My two favorites are _crostata di ricotta_ with pine nuts, candied citron and a _pasta frolla_ crust; and a classic "New York" cheesecake with vanilla and lemon zest, a splash of _triple sec_, in a nut/ vanilla wafer crust.

Funny you asked, because I made a cream cheese pie (graham cracker crust) for dessert tonight and over baked it.

Oh well,
BDL


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Boar. Don't worry about the baking. You'll get em next time with that cake Did u get a chance to check out the creamcheese.com site?


----------



## cheesecakelover (May 30, 2008)

Chocolate raspberry with an oreo crust is my favorite!


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey cheesecakelover. that sounds good. i made a peanut butter chocolate chip cheesecake with an oreo crust with the cheesecake customizer on kraft's website. (creamcheese.com) check it out.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chef,

I did look at Kraft's site. Lots of good cheesecakes there!

BDL


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

I make a delicious mocha cheesesecake with Kahlua... I use cappuccino candy melts in place of the chocolate, in a basic chocolate cheesecake recipe. In a separate pan, I melt some dark chocolate, add some strong brewed espresso, a can of sweetened condensed milk, some heavy cream, and a splash of Kahlua. This gets swirled into the batter before baking. For the crust, I favor biscotti crumbs mixed with crushed hazelnuts. I use melted white chocolate, dark chocolate, and cappucino melts to decorate the top after it's been cooled, and garnish with chocolate covered espresso beans. Rich and delicious!


----------



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

My favorite is one my Fiance makes.... Its an Irish Strawberry Cheesecake, I know she found the recipe online somewhere, but it is INCREDIBLE. It has to be made with fresh strawberries and of course only Bailey's Irish Cream works well


----------



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

Yum!! That sounds delicious. Thanks for sharing this, I'll think I'll try it :lips:

I've never tried a "savory" cheesecake. Can anyone give me a good recipe to try. I don't think I've ever disliked anything that had a cream cheese base....


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Stilton cheesecakes have been fairly popular here at the restaurant.
Usually served with a port reduction and some fruit.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I haven't really encountered a cheese cake I don't like but what I hate are ones that are lightened up with meringue and has the texture almost like jello.


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow! Stilton cheese cake sounds interesting - perhaps a little too cheesy for me. Ill stick to my favorite fresh strawberry cheese cake - yum


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

could you post that recipe??


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

the kraft site even has this entertaining recipe widget that has one bite desserts.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I like an "old school" Lindy's cheesecake. 5 packs of cream cheese in a 9" cake, a lemon-hinted shortbread cookie type crust, and real Bing cherries (dark black/purple) done up for a topping. Just the right hints of lemon and orange oil or rind, and that will kick the butt off any contemporary cheesecake, I'm tellin' ya!

For savory cheesecakes, I used to make a smoked salmon savory cheesecake which went over well. No crust, made with cream cheese and ricotta, heavy cream, smoked salmon, fresh dill, eggs, chives, whatnot, and a sour cream topping. Not overbaked, and served with good crackers or toasted bread. The options are unlimited, just find yourself a good "base" recipe for the custard, and put together whatever combinations appeal to you. 

Stilton cheesecake sounds much better though!


----------



## phantasie (Jun 14, 2008)

anythin with lots of caramel


----------



## yahooer (Jun 26, 2008)

Used to make chocolate cheesecake with chocolate icebox cookie base, caramel and combo of dark and semisweet chocolate. Then I found 30 year old recipe for 3-layer cheesecake. Bottom layer is dark brownie like, second layer milk chocolate cheesecake, top layar plain cheesecake. 

Never looked at another recipe. This one not only tastes great, it looks like a million bucks.


----------



## iheartfood (Nov 17, 2010)

umm... freaking delish!


----------

